# Acv



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I want to start adding ACV to my chickens' water. How much should I add to each gallon?


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

I add ACV 2x a week and I put 4tbs per gallon. I always use raw vinegar with the mother, and I'm actually making my own peach vinegar right now!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I just throw a glug in small containers and a glorp in larger ones. 

There is no set amount...you will know if you used too much when the birds are reluctant to drink the water because of the sour taste. Whatever amount you used that produces that reaction...use less than that.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Bee said:


> I just throw a glug in small containers and a glorp in larger ones.
> 
> There is no set amount...you will know if you used too much when the birds are reluctant to drink the water because of the sour taste. Whatever amount you used that produces that reaction...use less than that.


Lol great way to describe it!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

ONE Standard-Size "shot-glass" of ACV per ONE Whisky Bottle (750 ml) of water will yield a mixture of approx. 4% ACV.
(should be a good and palatible % ) OR you MIGHT consider 2 shot-glasses worth...but I think THAT would be more than enough.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Bee said:


> I just throw a glug in small containers and a glorp in larger ones.
> 
> There is no set amount...you will know if you used too much when the birds are reluctant to drink the water because of the sour taste. Whatever amount you used that produces that reaction...use less than that.


Bee, that is my method, well, I call it a splash or two..


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's how country folk do things...we don't measure, we eyeball it! If it looks good, sounds good and smells good...it's all good!


----------

